# Win32.agent.pz



## Bowzer j s (May 11, 2008)

hi, i have recently run an anti spy ware scan and have found "Win32.agent.pz" I cannot remove this because it says that it is still in use.
Please help me and tell me how i could get rid of it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow *these instructions* (5 pages) and post the requested logs in a new thread *here*.


----------

